# Good article on handgun grip



## KenpoTex (Feb 4, 2010)

Great article, the author interviewed Brian Enos and Dave Sevigny for the piece.  Well worth your time...
http://www.handgunsmag.com/tactics_training/combatg_100306/index.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> Great article, the author interviewed Brian Enos and Dave Sevigny for the piece.  Well worth your time...
> http://www.handgunsmag.com/tactics_training/combatg_100306/index.html



Definitely a good article!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 4, 2010)

I've always used straight thumb. It has always seemed intuitive and natural, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was the grip that was shown to me when I started shooting 20 years ago. I think that my training using the straight thumb grip is also what made it really easy to transition to using my middle finger to pull the trigger when I lost my first finger in an accident. My accuracy didn't suffer in the slightest, and I can use my "stub" finger to stabilize from the side for additional recoil control.


----------



## Skpotamus (Feb 5, 2010)

Great article that really helped my shooting when I first found it.  Combined with these videos for clarity on things and you know pretty much everything you need to know to become an accurate, fast shooter.  




http://www.springerprecision.com/ (under shooting tips they have two videos and a link to the above article) 

What surprised me the most when I met a top level shooter was how hard they gripped their guns.  MOst of them have a lot stronger grip than your avaerage shooter and grip the guns A LOT harder than most people do.  When I met Todd Jarrett, he mentioned that he's broken thumb safeties on his 1911's from gripping them so hard before.  

Now, none of them are gripping the guns hard enough to throw off their aim or mess with their trigger work, but they do grip it just to that point.


----------

